# Poker



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Saw a poker tourney post tonight and it got me thinking. Anyone know of any poker tournaments, just for fun or otherwise closer to Pace? Thanks


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I am in Milton. Have a friend who has one from time to time end of Berryhill Toaf. Believe floater on here does as well, he was off Berryhill last I knew as well. I use to enjoy the home games from time to time. $20-40 a night. No big loss just fun!!!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

jaster said:


> I am in Milton. Have a friend who has one from time to time end of Berryhill Toaf. Believe floater on here does as well, he was off Berryhill last I knew as well. I use to enjoy the home games from time to time. $20-40 a night. No big loss just fun!!!


Would love to know about those games if they need another.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I loved the neighborhood games we used to have in GB. I'd love to get into a quarter limit or something akin nowadays but I can't stand being around tobacco smokers, and most players I know smoke like locomotives.

Rick


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^ only gamrs we have are generally at non smokers. I cant be around it. Or I cant breath the next few days. We usually have a set amount of chips for $20 buy in. When there gone you can re uy in up to an hour or 2. 1st and 2nd usually pay out pot. We try to tip the sponsoror who evers house we play at


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

A local game in Gulf Breeze to Navarre area would be great. A $20 to $40 game is enough to keep people interested, a necessity, and not too much to close many out. (I can go higher, but I just like the action.) Smokeless is all my asthma can handle. I have played a few tournaments at the Dog Track -- the rake is outrageous. 

Let me know if you need a players or want to set up a weekly or biweekly game. 

Gaffy 450-4590


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Same here Jason 850-777-4920


----------



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

I would love to find a game also, count me in if one gets started.

Joe 601-467-2003 (cell)


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

There are 5 of us here. Few more and we just need a host, lol


----------



## jwhite357 (Jul 4, 2011)

Id be interested in playing in GB. Im in East Hill so not that far....let me know...


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd be in for a game, but I'm on the north end in cantonment....no way I could make the trek for a weekly game, but would be interested in hitting one every once in a while. I'm in for $20-$200


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Im in Milton. Will travel for weekend games. Have 1-3 I can bring most times as well. As long as kids or wife are not sick, I am in


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm also interested. I have a game room with a Poker Table (and Pool Table, Bar and Slot machine too), and chips, cards, etc. I would be interested in hosting a game and you can smoke right outside.

I'm located off Quintette in Cantonment/Molino.

Ed 587-2467


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

PensacolaEd said:


> I'm also interested. I have a game room with a Poker Table (and Pool Table, Bar and Slot machine too), and chips, cards, etc. I would be interested in hosting a game and you can smoke right outside.
> 
> I'm located off Quintette in Cantonment/Molino.
> 
> Ed 587-2467


We have a winner! lol I am in Pace so that would be awesome. I am also in for a weekly game.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Yep, I'm in the 9 Mile/Pine Forest area, Quintette wouldn't be too far of a drive.

RH


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Kingsfield/chemstrand. I'm in, as long as I am not at work.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

My Poker table seats 6, it's not a Hold-Em Table. 5 or 6 is perfect.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^^^ I have seen this poker room!! I am down!!!!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like five so far. You guys just let me know what night works. Thanks


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I won't have any time until after my vacation starting next weekend but after the 17th I'm open for any night. 

In the meantime I'll be brushing up on my Kenny Rogers.........."You got to know when to hold'em.........."

Rick


----------



## dude (Apr 21, 2015)

$20 buy in and a 6 pack, i'll show


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Folks,

They start demo on Wednesday for the new hardwood floors, so y'all are gonna have to wait a little while before losing all your money to me. I should be back up about the 2nd week of July, I'll post status as it goes along.

Ed


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

I have all the gear, chips and 2 table tops still I believe but for the last 5 years play mostly online, much faster play.


----------

